# Skyline Z-tune



## estrauss11 (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't know if anyone has posted this. I found an article on a new R34 Skyline, with 500HP, the article is on Car and Driver.com. Please visit the following link.

http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=31&article_id=9092

BTW: If you have the money to import one is about $200,000 US.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

estrauss11 said:


> I don't know if anyone has posted this. I found an article on a new R34 Skyline, with 500HP, the article is on Car and Driver.com. Please visit the following link.
> 
> http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=31&article_id=9092
> 
> BTW: If you have the money to import one is about $200,000 US.


That's the coolest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

They can shove that R34 firmly up their asses and just send me the engine to put in a S13.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

$200k is only freight and what not..................then it needs to be legalized.........we are looking at close to 250k, GOD DAMN! yet sooooo worth it. that* is* the best looking car i have ever seen


----------



## Cavi Mike (Dec 25, 2004)

Pretty car. Not worth a quarter mil.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

instead of oogling over the 'skyline' name, you could just build something better and save yourself $200k


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> instead of oogling over the 'skyline' name, you could just build something better and save yourself $200k


like an ultima GTR? :thumbup: yes you can make it 100times better.........use an rb26tt and what not. and it has the tubular chassis so it will out handle the crap out of a skyline.


----------

